# Faecal calprotectin levels at 1800 undiagnosed and worried



## mrsbrace (Jun 26, 2015)

Worried about this started with symptoms loose bowels and diarrhea at end of March. With some none severe aches no appetite all initial blood tests were normal to thought ibs
Gradually got worse over period of about 6 week's to point felt like insides were twisting during bowel movements and noticed blood on one occasion frequent return trips to gp and was told to take loperamide 
Another gp issued a test of faecal calprotectin in June when symptoms were at their worst and received results yest of levels being at over 1800 anyone else had 
Results at this? I am awaiting consultant app and will be then on waiting list for colonoscopy currently my symptoms have massively eased so am confused and worried as to what caused this


----------



## scottsma (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I'm glad your symptoms have eased.I think 1800 calprotectin level is quite high,and it indicates that there is some inflammation in you bowel.But it's not uncommon to have that high a grade.Because you're in the UK,waiting times between,GPs,Consultants,then tests,diagnosis,then meds., take forever,don't I know,but as long as you're feeling OK for the present,try not to worry.It might be a good idea to watch your diet too.you'll find lots on the forum to interest you,but please remember WE'RE ALL DIFFERENT,and what applies to some people won't necessarily apply to others.Best wishes,please keep us updated.


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you for replying yes feels like it has been ages and multiple gp visits to get to the point ans now just want to know the cause
Can viruses etc cause a rise in this figure just seems strange that I am feeling better than I was.. Currently but value was so 
high? Also fact all other bloods tests came back normal


----------



## Lady Organic (Jun 26, 2015)

crohns and colitis can go on and off even naturally without medication. blood markers are not always indicators for people with IBD and for some people like me, they are visible only when the flare becomes very severe. fecal calprotectine is a pretty reliable test to test inflammation and helps differenciate Irritable bowel syndrome and IBD. It can be raised for some other factors than IBD, but a number this high (1800), Im not sure.


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 26, 2015)

Hmm that was my thought was very surprised to see how Hugh it was only just over week before app with consultant it's a start


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 28, 2015)

My daughter had been declared in remission when her fecal calpro came back at over 1800. She had virtually no symptoms. At that point GI suggested she go to biologics. Within about 3 months of beginning treatment she was down to about 250. Still high, but much, much better.


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 29, 2015)

thank you im not stressing as much what will next step be as this will be first consultant appointment next week. what do i need to ask etc is it likely i will just have a colonoscopy and get answers so confused like i said with all other tests coming back normal just assumed this would aswel


----------



## scottsma (Jun 29, 2015)

I always write down what I want to ask the Consultant or GP. I write stuff down as it comes to mind,  them tidy the list on the morning of the appointment.Write down your symptoms,the severety and how long and often you've had them.You'll probably have a colonoscopy and  / or and MRI or an ultrasound scan.Being in the UK,you might wait up to 8wks for each test. It will of course depend on your Consultant and the severity of your symptoms.The tests I've mentioned are nothing to worry about.It's the waiting that wears you down.


PS. My calprotectin level was 300,and my GI put me on Prednisolone (steroids)
for a month.Then I had ultrasound which showed inflammation had cleared,but showed polyps on my Gallbladder ,surprise,surprise.I am now waiting for an operation to have my G.B. removed.These "recent" tests have been going on since August 2014,including Colonoscopy and MRI.So be patient.


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 29, 2015)

crikey so im in for a long wait  glad in alot of ways that this result has come in as gp was pushing for a ibs diagnosis prior to this.
gp has phoned twice withing the week to ensure i take a copy of the results with me


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 29, 2015)

scottsma did you have steroids prior to have colonoscopy etc


----------



## scottsma (Jun 30, 2015)

No.I was dx'd with Proctitis in 2006.Fortunately it's been manageable with suppositories for a long time.I have had flares every so often though,pain,nausea,blood,mucos etc. During my annual bowel cancer test (for the over 60s) blood was detected, unsurprisingly,and so the saga began last August.I had a colonoscopy first,which detected inflammation in the splenic flexure,meaning it had travelled higher up the colon,then steroids to clear the inflammation,then MRI,which discovered GB polyps,then ultrasound which confirmed them.As I said,you've nothing to worry about re. the tests,and we're all here to support and advise.:thumleft:


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 30, 2015)

thanks again for replying just such a worry at the moment i suposse as i dont know whats wrong, also as im still breastfeeding how that will effect what medication i can take or mean i have to stop feeding 
can a result that high still end up with a diagnosis of something other than ibd? getting gp to give me a call back as likei said the results were sent via voice message so not actually spoke to her about them x


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  I just wanted to chime in and say there are causes of high fecal calprotectin besides Crohn's.  With you symptoms, it's a little concerning, but a Crohn's diagnosis is not guaranteed.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## mrsbrace (Jun 30, 2015)

thanks yes i am concerned as to the cause, keep wondering if results are correct with it being so high lol


----------

